# 1990 Maxima SE 5 Speed reverse light switch



## mlrobinson (Mar 2, 2005)

undefined
Ca any tell me where the reverse light switch is on my 90 maxima 5 speed. I checked the bulbs , sockets etc. and they are all fine. Is the switch on the shifter or the transaxle? Thanks for any help!


----------



## shock211 (Feb 28, 2005)

mlrobinson said:


> undefined
> Ca any tell me where the reverse light switch is on my 90 maxima 5 speed. I checked the bulbs , sockets etc. and they are all fine. Is the switch on the shifter or the transaxle? Thanks for any help!


the reverse sensor is on the transmission. you can unplug the harness and see if there's corrosion on the contacts and test the switch. if you decide to remove the sensor....have a drain pan handy.


----------



## mlrobinson (Mar 2, 2005)

*90 Maxima reverse switch*

Thanks shock211 I will try that!


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

shock211 said:


> the reverse sensor is on the transmission. you can unplug the harness and see if there's corrosion on the contacts and test the switch. if you decide to remove the sensor....have a drain pan handy.


hey shock after u did ur swap did u wire up the reverse lights to turn on???


----------

